# The recent ice storms in Kentucky Shelter Needs Help



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

"Grayson County Humane Society/SPCA
February 1, 2009: The recent ice storms in Kentucky have left the Grayson County Humane Society without power, heat, water, phone service, internet access, etc. Services are slowly being restored to the area, but it literally could be weeks before things are "back to normal." PLEASE - if you can help foster, adopt, or rescue any of our pets - the need is even greater now. Please be patient with us though as we try to respond to any telephone or email messages that you might have left/sent us. Feel free to call or to email us again if you think your message might have been lost during one of our many power outages."

http://www.graysonhumane.org/


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Thats a shame....wish I lived closer. =(


----------

